# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Λάστιχα για πόρτες πλοίου

## Nh04

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι.

Το τελευταίο καιρό έχω πιάσει δουλειά σε ένα μικρό γκαζαδικάκι και προσπαθώ να το συμμαζέψω σιγά σιγά. Γνωρίζετε κάποια ιστοσελίδα που να μπορώ να παραγγείλω λάστιχα για τις πόρτες;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## roussosf

> Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι.
> 
> Το τελευταίο καιρό έχω πιάσει δουλειά σε ένα μικρό γκαζαδικάκι και προσπαθώ να το συμμαζέψω σιγά σιγά. Γνωρίζετε κάποια ιστοσελίδα που να μπορώ να παραγγείλω λάστιχα για τις πόρτες;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Ρίξε μια ματιά εδω

----------

